# Can I Take Miralax Every Day And Other Questions



## Matt b

For the past few months I have been using milk of magnesia to help with my bowel movements. For a while now I have been scared that the mom was doing more harm than good to me. Like electrolyte and other weird problems. So I decided to switch to Miralax.So I have been taking the Miralax for a week straight now. I have also had a bowel movement every day. I have had some slight lower abdomen pains and some side pains but nothing that bad at all.One of my questions is can I take Miralax every day? It takes so long for it to work it would seem i would need to take it every day for it to work. I would never do that with mom. I know some people can but I can't. If I would have taken mom for a week straight like this I would be screwed up by now. For some reason I just can't handle mom that well. Other than dehydration by bowel movements can Miralax cause electrolyte or other problems I am not aware of?Also the bowel movements I am having with Miralax are not formed at all. It is not diareah but it is not formed at all. Is this normal while taking Miralax and is it ok for your body?Another question that I can never get answered. For my entire life my stools have floated. Always without any exceptions. Yet every single time I take Miralax my stool sinks immediately. Reading about it I get mixed answers on if your stool should float or sink. Some say it has to do with malabsorption, others say fat in your stool cause it to float.So why would it only sink with Miralax and is it better for your body for it to float or sink? I wouldn't look too much into this if it wasn't something that is different from the rest of my entire life. Something to do with Miralax is making this change happen whether it is a big deal or not and I want to know what it is.Also any other recommendations or info on Miralax would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BQ

Miralax is an osmotic laxative which is different form a stimulative laxative. (I think stimulant laxatives can cause some problems if taken everyday) Here is some info On Miralax:http://www.rxlist.com/miralax-drug.htmHere is a great article explaining about laxatives & IBS:http://www.webmd.com/ibs/irritable-bowel-syndrome-laxative-safetyNow when in doubt...I would discuss with your Dr whether or not you can take it everyday. Or perhaps even your pharmacist could guide you.


----------



## mey2614

According to my Dr. it's fine that I take miralax everyday. Been taking it for years now!


----------



## usagoldie

I take Miralax (Glycolax) 3 times a day. My GI DR. says it won't hurt the system. You can take it forever.


----------



## rbc

Matt b said:


> For the past few months I have been using milk of magnesia to help with my bowel movements. For a while now I have been scared that the mom was doing more harm than good to me. Like electrolyte and other weird problems. So I decided to switch to Miralax.So I have been taking the Miralax for a week straight now. I have also had a bowel movement every day. I have had some slight lower abdomen pains and some side pains but nothing that bad at all.One of my questions is can I take Miralax every day? It takes so long for it to work it would seem i would need to take it every day for it to work. I would never do that with mom. I know some people can but I can't. If I would have taken mom for a week straight like this I would be screwed up by now. For some reason I just can't handle mom that well. Other than dehydration by bowel movements can Miralax cause electrolyte or other problems I am not aware of?Also the bowel movements I am having with Miralax are not formed at all. It is not diareah but it is not formed at all. Is this normal while taking Miralax and is it ok for your body?Another question that I can never get answered. For my entire life my stools have floated. Always without any exceptions. Yet every single time I take Miralax my stool sinks immediately. Reading about it I get mixed answers on if your stool should float or sink. Some say it has to do with malabsorption, others say fat in your stool cause it to float.So why would it only sink with Miralax and is it better for your body for it to float or sink? I wouldn't look too much into this if it wasn't something that is different from the rest of my entire life. Something to do with Miralax is making this change happen whether it is a big deal or not and I want to know what it is.Also any other recommendations or info on Miralax would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbc

yes, it is safe to take daily. I take the rx version of miralax(poly. glycol) everyday. I have it prescribed by my physician b/c it is cheaper through my insurance that way. I take two 17 gram doses daily... it is a godsend!


----------

